# Mild Contractions?



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

How can you tell when a goat is having mild contractions? I've noticed that my doe Irma keeps stopping what she's doing, looking off into "space" for about a minute. While this happens, I can see a rhythmic sort of motion going on in her abdomen. Not sure what to think about it!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

When is her due date?? Sometimes they do a lot of stretching too.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I am not sure. I am new to does, and she was running with my buck for a couple weeks in early September. I didn't think she had gone into heat until later, but I'm thinking now that she probably did. That would put her due any day now.

You can see some pics of her here: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=28015&start=30

I started noticing her doing the staring-off-into-space thing yesterday afternoon, and again noticed her doing it this morning.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

is the movement you are seeing on her right or left side or both? 
does she have a udder forming at all?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Movement is happening on both sides. She is breathing a little fast, too. She is a FF, and her udder has gotten pretty full over the past couple days--feels heavy and kinda tight. She seems preoccupied, or something. 

Here's a pic of her udder this morning.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Was watching her again today. Same thing--she stops what she is doing and stares straight ahead, ears perked. I can see some kind of movement going on in both sides of her belly. It looks different from when she is just breathing. After the tummy movement, she starts breathing rapidly for a minute or so, and then she is back to herself.

I also noticed today that her poops looked funny. They are a bit clumped together, but seem to have some sort of sticky, amber colored stuff mixed in. I am a little worried...is that normal pregnant doe poop, or should I be concerned?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How is she doing today?? Do you have a kidding stall??


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

She is doing fine. Still doing the same thing--not constantly, but frequently. She still seems distracted and listless, but is eating and drinking just fine.

Actually, I think my other doe, Buttercream, who is due any day now, was having some contractions a few minutes ago. I have both the girls separated into their own pen (we don't have a barn). I went to check on them and noticed Buttercream kept pausing, lifting her front feet on a rock, her stomach was contracting in and out (I could see it most definitely on the right side). After this would happen, she would stretch her back and waddle around the pen a little bit. Poor girl! I was in the pen with the girls four about 20 minutes, and Buttercream seemed to have contractions about 3 or 4 times while I was there. 

Irma's ligs are a little softer today, but I can definitely still feel them. Buttercream's ligs are super mushy--one I can't feel at all, and the other I can only feel a little bit. I think she might be getting ready...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, have we got kids yet? Sounds like she's getting close...is she making a nest? I'd be watching her pretty close...look for her back to "rise" near her tail...hard to see it in a fiber goat. Has she lost hair around her teats? You are getting there! Good luck!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not sure about the teats--I'll go do a more thorough check and report back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Di--Can't really tell about the back rising. She does arch her back every so often.  The udder is filling up, and she does seem a bit hairless around the teats. Yay!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The clumpy poop with amber in it is not normal for my goats. SHe may have a worm load starting to affect her with the stress of late pregnancy/kidding. After she kids I would worm her and if possible get a fecal done first.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> The clumpy poop with amber in it is not normal for my goats. SHe may have a worm load starting to affect her with the stress of late pregnancy/kidding. After she kids I would worm her and if possible get a fecal done first.


Thank you! I had a feeling that that might be the case (with the poop). Poor girl.  I'll definitely worm her post-kidding.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, how's she doing?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I was just about to post an update.  Well, I didn't think her udder could get much bigger, but it has grown since earlier this morning. Not shiny, but very full and heavy (though small in size). 

She keeps having small amounts of sticky discharge on her pooch--just enough to get stuff stuck on it.  No streaming or anything. Ligaments are still there, though a little softer. 

Here are a couple pics from today--one of her udder/pooch and another of just her pooch with a little discharge on it. Let me know what you think! I really have no idea when she is going to kid.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, she's looking a little long in the pooch! I'm sure you've heard of the "Does Code"? Obviously, you have not been driven "crazy" enough yet.

See how her vulva is getting longer and looser? Watch for the "nesting". Do you have a barn camera or baby monitor? 

I have a doe I didn't write a date down on ( :doh: ) But, I think I remember thinking "maybe you should wait for the next heat", so I think she's due soon. She's looking a little like your girl. So, we are waiting together.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Di--I have noticed her looking a bit "long-pooched" lately. :wink: A friend of mine was telling me about the "doe's code" the other day. LOL! We'll see how long she strings it out...

I do not have a barn cam or baby monitor. I've just been going out to check on them at all hours of the day and night. :coffee2: 

Good luck with your girl! Will this be her first baby as well?


----------

